# Fuente simetrica y regulada.



## bernardomh (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola a todos! Tengo un transformador con tap central de 24V 1A y quiero una fuente que tenga 3 diferentes salidas:
* -15 0 +15
* 0 +5
* Regulable
Me gustaria saber si es buena idea poner las 3 salidas con ese solo transformador y como hacer la parte de -15 0 +15 ya que todas las que he encontrado son sin tap central y quiero aprovechar que lo tengo (creo que se simplifica el diseño).
Les agradezco mucho por su atensión!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2009)

Los +-15V variables podes lograrlos con un LM317 para la rama positiva y un LM337 para la negativa. No necesitás mucho más. Eso te va a permitir variar los voltajes de +-1,25V a +-15V y más.
Te subo el datasheet del LM337. En la página 11 hay un circuito para hacer una fuente regulable como la que querés.

La salida de 5V la podés lograr con un 7805, tomando la entrada de este circuito ANTES de la del LM317. En el datasheet está el circuito también.

Saludos


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 13, 2009)

No hay manera de hacerlo sin circuitos integrados?
No hay problema de que ponga las tres salidas del mismo transformador?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2009)

Claro que hay manera. Mirá en el datasheet del 337 el circuito equivalente. Eso te dará una idea aproximada de qué hace falta para lograr el mismo resultado.
¿Por qué no querés usar un 317/337?


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 14, 2009)

Pues en realidad no tengo problema en usar el integrado pero pense en hacerlo de otra manera, a continuacion adjunto 2 formas de las cuales tenia planeada la fuente de -15 0 15.
La primera ya la arme pero al poner los diodos zener se me baja el voltaje a aprox 14 V. La segunda aun no la armo me gustaria que todos los que puedan me den su opinion y me hagan ver los pros y contras de las dos fuentes ya que yo aun no soy muy bueno en esto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

Ambos esquemas tienen errores
En el primer esquema uno de los diodos (El inferior) no actúa nunca porque siempre queda polarizado en inversa por la tensión del otro diodo (Superior) 
En la salida si el consumo no esta balanceado, puede circular por uno de los zener mas corriente que la que soportan y ! ! Puff ¡ ¡ (Solo funciona para unas decenas de mA)
Además una la tensión de una rama puede variar por el consumo de la otra.

En el segundo no puedes poner de esa forma los zener porque si la tensión de "codo" es inferior a la del rectificador hacen ! ! Puff ¡ ¡

Hay un post bastante extenso sobre una fuente de salidas múltiples.


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 14, 2009)

Que suerte que no me paso nada cuando arme el primer circuito, solo se me caia un poco el voltaje a poner los zener. Entonces que me es recomendado, hacer un circuito como el de la figura siguiente es mas adecuado, seguro y versatil?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

bernardomh dijo:
			
		

> ....Entonces que me es recomendado, hacer un circuito como el de la figura siguiente es mas adecuado, seguro y versatil?


Totalmente de acuerdo.
Tu transformador no da par reguladores de 15V, solo alcanza para 12VCC (LM7812 y LM7912)


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

Dos cositas:
1) El 7915 está al revés en el circuito que posteaste (Vin y Vout están invertidos), y
2) la línea 78XX y 79XX es de reguladores fijos. En el primer post pedías que fuera regulable. Tendrías que usar el par 317/337 para lograr eso.

Fogo, tenés razón con los voltajes: 24V con tap central no son 24+24V como interpreté ops: .

Saludos


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 14, 2009)

Habrá entonces alguna manera de hacer una fuente de -15 0 15 con mi transformador?, la necesito para alimentar amplificador operacionales...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2009)

¿Y no los podés alimentar con +-12V? En general no hay problemas. 
¿Para qué aplicación estás por usarlos? ¿Tenés el circuito a mano para postearlo?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola.
Usa la fuente sin regulador, el voltaje sin carga será aprox. 16V.  
Haz la prueba tal vez con la carga se baja a 15V, y si no ocurre puedes poner diodos en 2 serie (1.2V), para bajar el voltaje o calculas la resistencia que se necesitaría para bajar en voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 15, 2009)

Tienes razon San Cacho, creo que puedo usar los amplificador con +-12, creía que solo se podia con +-15. 
Con el transformador que tengo, cual sería la mejor manera de hacer la fuente +-12? de tal manera que tenga la mayor estabilidad.


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 15, 2009)

En realidad aun no tengo una aplicacion para el amplificador operacional, quiero empezar a experimentar con el para aprender a usarlo


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2009)

Entonces usá un circuito como el que posteaste con los dos reguladores de 12V (7812 y 7912, pero bien orientado el regulador negativo) o uno como el que te sugiere ElAficionado, que para lo que querés hacer no es muy necesario que esté regulado. Inclusive podés llegar a bajar los condensadores hasta 2200uf/25V min.

Saludos


----------



## bernardomh (Ene 15, 2009)

Fogonazo, me podrias pasar la direccion del post de fuentes de salidas multiples? no logro encontrarlo y lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

bernardomh dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, me podrias pasar la direccion del post de fuentes de salidas multiples? no logro encontrarlo y lo agradecería mucho.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21520.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24548.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13707.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23565.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23699.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22807.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21412.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20848.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18661.html


----------



## joako666 (Abr 19, 2009)

aqui esta este archivo que contiene el PCB para armar una fuente simetrica

saludos


----------

